# ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 failed.

## drace

Hallo,

ich wollte mein System "säubern". Also habe ich ganz nach Anleitung folgendes gemacht.

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild
```

beim revdep-rebuild kommt es aber zum Fehler....

```

#revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Found existing 5_order.rr

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot  dev-lang/perl:0

sys-libs/cracklib:0

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5

 * perl-5.8.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking perl-5.8.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5/work

 * Applying perl-prelink-lpthread.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-perldoc-emptydirs.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-reorder-INC.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-picdl.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-noksh.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-makedepend-syntax.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.7-MakeMaker-RUNPATH.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-hppa-pa7200-configure.patch ...                          [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-USE_MM_LD_RUN_PATH.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-links.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-cplusplus.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-gcc42-command-line.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-asm-page-h-compile-failure.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-perlcc.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-utf8-boundary.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 * Applying perl-5.8.8-CVE-2008-1927.patch ...                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5/work

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5/work/perl-5.8.8 ...

First let's make sure your kit is complete.  Checking...

Locating common programs...

Checking compatibility between /bin/echo and builtin echo (if any)...

Symbolic links are supported.

Checking how to test for symbolic links...

You can test for symbolic links with 'test -h'.

Good, your tr supports [:lower:] and [:upper:] to convert case.

Using [:upper:] and [:lower:] to convert case.

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

You need to find a working C compiler.

Either (purchase and) install the C compiler supplied by your OS vendor,

or for a free C compiler try http://gcc.gnu.org/

I cannot continue any further, aborting.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2593:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 2676:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       sh Configure -des -Darchname="${myarch}" -Dcccdlflags='-fPIC' -Dccdlflags='-rdynamic' -Dcc="$(tc-getCC)" -Dprefix='/usr' -Dvendorprefix='/usr' -Dsiteprefix='/usr' -Dlocincpth=' ' -Doptimize="${CFLAGS}" -Duselargefiles -Dd_semctl_semun -Dscriptdir=/usr/bin -Dman1dir=/usr/share/man/man1 -Dman3dir=/usr/share/man/man3 -Dinstallman1dir=/usr/share/man/man1 -Dinstallman3dir=/usr/share/man/man3 -Dman1ext='1' -Dman3ext='3pm' -Dinc_version_list="$inclist" -Dcf_by='Gentoo' -Ud_csh -Dusenm "${myconf[@]}" || die "Unable to configure"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to configure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2593:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 2676:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       sh Configure -des -Darchname="${myarch}" -Dcccdlflags='-fPIC' -Dccdlflags='-rdynamic' -Dcc="$(tc-getCC)" -Dprefix='/usr' -Dvendorprefix='/usr' -Dsiteprefix='/usr' -Dlocincpth=' ' -Doptimize="${CFLAGS}" -Duselargefiles -Dd_semctl_semun -Dscriptdir=/usr/bin -Dman1dir=/usr/share/man/man1 -Dman3dir=/usr/share/man/man3 -Dinstallman1dir=/usr/share/man/man1 -Dinstallman3dir=/usr/share/man/man3 -Dman1ext='1' -Dman3ext='3pm' -Dinc_version_list="$inclist" -Dcf_by='Gentoo' -Ud_csh -Dusenm "${myconf[@]}" || die "Unable to configure"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to configure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5/temp/environment'.

 *

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

was ich schon versucht habe ist:

```
# rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

# revdep-rebuild
```

Aber ohne Erfolg.

Google hilft in dem Fall auch nicht weiter.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

das eigentliche Problem scheint 

```
gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

You need to find a working C compiler. 
```

zu sein.

Poste doch bitte noch die Ausgaben von 

```
# emerge --info

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

und

# gcc-config -l
```

(ist ein kleines L )

MfG

----------

## drace

```
 emerge --info

!!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

!!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

!!! other terminals also.

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, [unavailable], glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-i686-VIA_Nehemiah-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Sep 2009 07:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl apm audiofile berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt css cups dri dvd dvdr fortran ftp gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog mp3 mpg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openal openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode usb v4l v4l2 x86 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CentaurHauls

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : VIA Nehemiah

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 997.000

cache size      : 64 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr cx8 sep mtrr pge cmov pat mmx fxsr sse up rng rng_en ace ace_en

bogomips        : 1999.56

clflush size    : 32

power management:
```

```
gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2

```

da ich ja klar die Aussage bekomme..

!!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

habe ich das auch versucht

```
>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4835:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *             environment, line 5361:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3057:  Called gcc_do_configure

 *             environment, line 2770:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "$@" || die "failed to run configure";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to run configure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## Josef.95

Installiert ist gcc schon, er ist nur nicht gesetzt.

da sollte ein 

```
# gcc-config i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2

# source /etc/profile
```

 helfen.

................................................................

Ist das mit der "i486" er Arch beabsichtigt, bzw nötig? wäre da nicht auch "i686" möglich?

denn 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" 
```

passt meines Wissens auch nicht so ganz zusammen...

Falls du die CHOST wechseln kannst u. möchtest, dann sollte dieser Guide

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

dir weiterhelfen.

----------

## Mike Hunt

... oder es konnte besser sein, mit einem i686 stage3 anzufangen.

Und siehe  hier an, was für dich die besten CFLAGS sind.

----------

## drace

@ Josef.95 

Danke schön.

```
# source /etc/profile
```

hatte ich schon versucht, aber das

```
# gcc-config i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 
```

vorher nicht gemacht.

Nun gehts aber wieder einwandfrei.

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe" 

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" 
```

ist natürlich ein blöder Fehler.

@Mike Hunt 

Danke für den Link. Ist mein aller erster versuch zu Linux überhaupt. Ich habe das Teilchen Schritt für Schritt nach HB installiert. Im  Handbuch steht:  *Quote:*   

> Ältere Prozessoren, wie der Pentium, K5, K6 oder Via C3 und Ähnliche, benötigen das etwas generischere x86 stage3-Archiv. Prozessoren die älter sind als i486 werden nicht unterstützt. 

 Ich denke ich werde das System noch mal überarbeiten. 

Danke euch nochmals.

----------

